# lederverarbeitung 300 bis ?



## Gottvata (11. Juli 2007)

hi leute,
ich bin level 55 alli und skill 300 bei der lederverarbeitung (BC vorhanden und drachenlederer)

nun meine frage : was muss ich tun um lederverabeitung über 300 zu erlehrnen
oder wo muss ich hin?

schon mal danke für eure tips

gruss gottvata


----------



## Mardras (11. Juli 2007)

Gottvata schrieb:


> hi leute,
> ich bin level 55 alli und skill 300 bei der lederverarbeitung (BC vorhanden und drachenlederer)
> 
> nun meine frage : was muss ich tun um lederverabeitung über 300 zu erlehrnen
> ...



Hm? schon lange her, aber ich glaube in Thrallmar steht ein Lederlehrer, bei dem Du es lernen kannst.

Ich bin mir aber leider nicht mehr 100%ig sicher.


----------



## RozarDober (11. Juli 2007)

Ab nach Shattrath und da die Wache nach dem Lehrer für Leder fragen, dann kriegst Du skill bis 375 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

